# Transistores (BJT, JFET o MOSFET) vs OPAMP vs Preamp IC en Audio



## morris888 (Dic 18, 2008)

En mucha información sobre auido que he leido sobre preamps he visto que algunas personas dicen que hay que evitar el uso de amplificador operacionales, otras personas dicen que es mejor usar transistores y en muy pocas ocaciones he visto que usen circuitos de preamp integrados.

Mi duda es ¿Que es mejor a la hora de buscar el mejor sonido y no la facilidad? a la hora de preamplificar
Mi otra duda, si en el preamp se incluyera un control de tono o un ecualizador que opcion seria la mejor, transistores, opamp o ci?


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 18, 2008)

pues hay muchos tipos de opamp que son excelentes en la calidad de audio, hay unos que son de ultra bajo ruido que reproducen la señal con una calidad casi perfecta,
yo le voy mas a los opamp por que a la hora de hacer las pcb, puedes creas oscilaciones parasitas a lo largo de las pistas y meterle mas ruido y muchos factores, mientras que en el opamp todo ya esta encapsulado y solo le pones uno pocos componentes externos. como la vez?


----------



## downcount (Dic 18, 2008)

Desde mi punto de vista, es que hoy en dia,con los grandes avances en la industria microelectrònica, existen  amplificador operacionales exclusivamente diseñados para audio que proporcionan una calidad de sonido comparable a la del los mejores diseños realizados con componentes discretos (mirar las especificaciones de por ejemplo el OPA627,OPA134,AD797, LME49710 con distoresiones harmonicas totales THD de tan solo 0.00003% a 1KHz y muy bajisimos niveles de ruido).
Actualmente por questiones de facilidad de diseño (diseñar con operacionales es extremadamente sencillo), precio (los diseños discretos son mucho mas caros) y calidad de audio (la calidad de audio de los diseños con amplificador operacionales son comparables a los de los mejores diseños con componentes discretos), me decanto por los diseños con amlpificadores operacionales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2008)

morris888 dijo:
			
		

> En mucha información sobre auido que he leido sobre preamps he visto que algunas personas dicen que hay que evitar el uso de amplificador operacionales, otras personas dicen que es mejor usar transistores y en muy pocas ocaciones he visto que usen circuitos de preamplificador integrados.


.

La totalidad de esos comentarios sobre "lo bueno de usar transistores discretos y lo malo de usar amplificador operacionales" son reverendas estupideces (con perdon de la expresión) en mi opinión.

Así que hay personas que dicen que para escuchar "mejor" una grabación no hay que usar preamplificador con Op.Amps? Eso lo dicen por que no tienen la mas mínima idea de la realidad y menos idea todavía de electrónica. Yo le preguntaría a esas personas si por casualidad saben cuantos amplificador operacionales atravesó la señal que se grabó en un CD, o en una cinta o que llega por una transmisión de FM?

Seguramente atravesó un par de decenas de Amplif. operacionales de diversos tipos y calidades, y no todos tan buenos ni de tan bajo ruido como los que puedas elegir vos para tu diseño. Así que luego de 20 amplificador operacionales pretenden que un pre con transistores les dé un sonido "puro"?

Sacá tus propias conclusiones y no les prestes atención a los que dicen esas barbaridades.

Saludos!


----------



## morris888 (Dic 19, 2008)

Yo tambien pensaba asi, diseñar con opamps es relativamente sencillo, se pueden hacer mil cosas con solo agregar unos pocos componentes. La unica limitacion que le he encontrado es la operacion con fuente simetrica, pero incluso se pueden operar con cuidado con una sola fuente. 

Lo que pasa es q leyendo información hay gente que dice que los opamp provocan un sonido diferente 
y no se logra "el sonido puro y el comportamiento lineal que se logra con transistores".

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## morris888 (Dic 19, 2008)

Yo tambien pensaba asi, diseñar con opamps es relativamente sencillo, se pueden hacer mil cosas con solo agregar unos pocos componentes. La unica limitacion que le he encontrado es la operacion con fuente simetrica, pero incluso se pueden operar con cuidado con una sola fuente. 

Lo que pasa es q leyendo información hay gente que dice que los opamp provocan un sonido diferente 
y no se logra "el sonido puro y el comportamiento lineal que se logra con transistores".

Lo poco que he diseñado siempre lo he hecho con opamps, voy a tener que probar usar solo transistores para ver que resultado se logra

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2008)

Un preamplificador con componentes discretos "Puede" ser de mejor calidad que uno con integrados, pero ¿ A  que nivel hablamos ?, (siempre hablando de previos de calidad)

Siempre estamos varios miles de veces por debajo del umbral de percepción de la distorsión por el ser humano con cualquiera de los 2 componentes. La diferencia solo se aprecia con instrumental y del mas sofisticado.

Y en estos niveles, también deberíamos analizar distorsión por el tipo de dieléctrico de los capacitores de paso, distorsión introducida por potenciómetros, resistencia, Etc.

Un previo con integrados dará un resultado "impecable" para el 99,999 de las aplicaciones.
Llegar a mejorar esto requiere de experiencia, materiales y diseños de extrema sofisticación y precios exorbitantes


----------



## morris888 (Dic 19, 2008)

Fogonazo, por previo con integrados se refiere a un IC que continene un previo en un solo integrado o a un preamp hecho con opamp?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2008)

morris888 dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, por previo con integrados se refiere a un IC que continene un previo en un solo integrado o a un preamplificador hecho con opamp?



Existen integrados aplicados multifunción para previos (Con: Control de tono, volumen, balance) no cumplen la condición de "Calidad", son prácticos, simples y fáciles de emplear, pero no son muy Hi Fi
Me refiero a un previo cuyos componentes activos sean integrados (Amplificadores Operacionales)
Algunos de alta calidad como para aplicaciones Hi Fi: INA217, SSM2017, OPA627, OPA134 (Hay varios mas)


----------



## morris888 (Dic 19, 2008)

Entonces si se utilizan opamps de alta calidad es relaitvo diseñar con transistores o con opamps, la calidad que se alcanza es muy parecida.

Otra pregunta que se sale un poco del tema pero aplica, a la hora de diseñar con discretos que tan cierto es que el JFET puede producir un sonido similar al de los tubos y que es mejor usar fet o bjt


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2008)

morris888 dijo:
			
		

> Entonces si se utilizan opamps de alta calidad es relaitvo diseñar con transistores o con opamps, la calidad que se alcanza es muy parecida.



No es necesario que sean de tan "alta calidad". Un simple y vulgar TL072 es *excelente* para aplicaciones de audio y dudo que alguien pueda "escuchar" alguna diferencia con un OPA2134, que es un "operacional de audio" (?).
Si te hace feliz y tenes el dinero, puedes usar un A.O. tan sofisticado como lo desees, pero tenes que recordar que "toda cadena es tan resistente como su eslabón mas débil", así que si tenes acceso a fuentes de señal de mediana calidad, por mas que gastes en un A.O de super-primera-linea, no vas a tener ninguna mejora sobre la señal de entrada (asumiendo que el pre esta bien diseñado y no hace algun desastre, pero eso es otra historia).



			
				morris888 dijo:
			
		

> Otra pregunta que se sale un poco del tema pero aplica, a la hora de diseñar con discretos que tan cierto es que el JFET puede producir un sonido similar al de los tubos y que es mejor usar fet o bjt



Otro cuento! El principio de funcionamiento de los FET es *parecido* al de los tubos, pero ahí se acabó toda similitud. El sonido *propio* de los tubos depende de otras cosas que los FET no tienen, así que es medio descabellado pensar que pueden sonar igual a los tubos. De hecho, los TL072 tienen transistores FET en las entradas (y los OPA2134 también) y esto tiene sus ventajas tecnológicas, pero ahí se acabó la historia.


----------



## morris888 (Dic 19, 2008)

Jaja, me imagine que era un cuento, he visto mucha gente paginas que dice que "si se busca un sonido similar a los tubos hay que usar jfet".

Una pregunta más, alguien conoce alguna pagina que hable de diseño de amplificador para guitarra o bajo electrico?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2008)

Este?
http://sound.westhost.com/project27.htm

Parece muy bueno, pero de viola electrica no tengo ni idea...

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

morris888 dijo:
			
		

> ......Una pregunta más, alguien conoce alguna pagina que hable de diseño de amplificador para guitarra o bajo electrico?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-valvulas-12828/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-guitarra-tda7294-4390/


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

tengo una duda sobre estas cuestiones.....qué uso estamos dándole a los operacionales discretos y los integrados?? nivel de linea?? preamplificador de linea? preamplificador hifi?

dudo....no sé si se van a comportar igual o incluso mejor los operacionales integrados que los discretos cuando se trata de amplificar un micrófono de condensador por ejemplo?

se está teniendo en cuenta sólo cosas como la distorsión, pero...

no estamos hablando de los transitorios, respuesta de fase ni headroom.

personalmente un ne5534 me encanta, pero los preamplificadores de micrófono para grabaciones musicales discretos suenan no sé si mejor, pero sí diferentes. Aquí entra el tema del color, diferente respuesta en frecuencia etc...pero a mi me da la impresión que los discretos tienen mejor respuesta en transitorios y sobre todo cuando se comportan como clase A...también es cierto que dichos diseños llevan transformadores de entrada y salida que mucho nos gustan a los técnicos y músicos...

técnicamente quizá un ne5534 sea mejor que uno discreto, pero musicalmente hablando y no técnicamente con pruebas de laboratorio, uno discreto suena más musical por lo menos cuando se usa como preamplificador de micrófono, con altas ganancias.

se comporta igual o mejor un IC que uno discreto cuando hablamos de una ganancia de 60db?

seguramente el IC tenga menor ruido y menor distorsión, pero es cierto que el resultado es más musical, quizá genere armónicos más agradables, tenga otra respuesta en transitorios más agradable el discreto, el sonido es por decirlo de alguna forma más orgánico.

me creo que un IC sea mejor en prestaciones, pero a efectos prácticos, por lo menos en grabaciones musicales se opta por discretos y con transformador, ""color musical"".

en preamplificadores hifi de linea, se usa más fet discretos o un IC??

sin embargo, yo estoy acabando mi previo para micrófono con transformador de entrada sowter basado en un ne5534 y estoy muy contento con el resultado...

supongo que no se trata de que es mejor en general, sino que es mejor para cada situación y en definitiva que es lo que le agrada al oído de cada uno.

un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2009)

EL problema con tu análisis es, precisamente, que estás aceptando que, bajo ciertas condiciones, los preamplificadores con trasistores introducen algo que le dá "calidad musical" a los sonidos amplificados. Si partimos de que buscamos que el sonido grabado o reproducido sea una copia del original, es inadmisible aceptar un circuito que te "suene" bonito por agregarle distorsión u otras cosas a las señales que lo atraviesan, por que entonces ya no tenés el sonido original, sino uno modificado...y ahí se acaba toda la historia de la alta fidelidad.

Acepto que para la música es una historia un poco diferente, por que hay distorsiones y efectos introducidos a propósito para modificar los sonidos de los instrumentos y en eso radica mucho de lo hermoso de algunos intérpretes (mas allá de sus habilidades musicales claro). La diferencia es que vos podés controlar esas distorsiones y efectos a tu antojo para lograr lo que quieres, pero en el caso de un pre que no tiene ninguno de estos controles estás completamente librado a tu suerte...y no quiero imaginarme lo que sucedería si ese pre se daña o se altera de alguna forma.

Sinceramente creo que eso de "sonido musical" es algo completamente subjetivo que reside en la mente de algunas personas, pero como es subjetivo...no es mensurable, y si no lo podés medir...no lo podés replicar, y si no lo podés replicar...para que te sirve? Para hacer un equipo que "aparentemente" suena muy bien (y apuesto lo que sea que no es tal cosa) para algunos y suena desastroso para otros (y esto si es cierto, por que es algo subjetivo)? Hummm...no me parece una muy buena idea encararlo de esa forma.

Personalmente prefiero un pre que amplifique el sonido sin agregar ni quitar nada, que la salida sea una mera copia agrandada de la entrada, y si quiero agregarle algo...entonces uso algunos de los miles de sistemas de distorsión y efectos que hay en le mercado para "personalizar" el sonido a mi antojo, y poder hacerlo así tantas veces como quiera.

Saludos!


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

entiendo querer mantener la señal intacta cuando estamos hablado de un equipo de monitorización de mezcla o equipo hifi, pretender no alterar la señal y reproducirla con la máxima fidelidad...eso está perfecto.

pero cuando hablamos del proceso de grabación entran otros factores. El proceso que hablas posterior que se realiza en mezcla o en grabación suelen ser procesadores de dinámica como los compresores y también ecualizadores, reverb etc...

con ellos también se consigue color por cierto, no sólo se procesa la señal y la alteramos cambiando su respuesta de frecuencia, fase o dinámica sino que la señal se ve alterada ya que precisamente los compresores que más nos gustan a los técnicos normalmente son los compresores que llevan trafos!

pero la primera parte de color la buscamos en el propio micro, si es FET o válvula y si lleva trafo o es transformless.

posteriormente se escoge el previo. Para una grabación de música de cámara u orquesta, se tienda a user micrófonos FET y previos muy limpios, sin trafos...

sin embargo si queremos grabar una guitarra que suena a través de un amplificador a válvulas microfoneado escogemos un previo que vaya acorde, por ejemplo que tenga agresividad si queremos en rock, esto es que tenga rápida respuesta en transitorios y tenga cuerpo....

muchos usamos este previo:

http://www.apiaudio.com/512c.html

o este:

http://www.greatmagnetrecording.com/00_images/1272_LBN283_top.jpg

son previos de mesas de mezclas de los años 70...

luego hay otras mesas carísimas más actuales como las SSL que usan ne5534 y son muy usadas en muchos estudios de todo el mundo, pero también se han usado en mezcla de audio para cine, precisamente por su transparencia, y por ello mismo muchos ingenieros no mezclan con esa mezcla para determinados estilos que necesitan más cuerpo, como el rock...

además quien mezcla con una SSL no precisamente usa sus previos, usamos precisamente previos con color, externos a la mesa y se escoge si se tiene la posibilidad entre varios según el estilo, instrumento, voz...

con la llegada del mundo digital y nuevas tecnologías más baratas, cualquier interface de audio posee un previo de micrófono integrado. Vale, suenan limpios, pero suenan sin cuerpo, secos...de hecho la mezcla de audio en digital por software suena muy transparente, perfecto para muchos estilos, para otros que antes se mezclaban en mesas discretas como las Neve se quedan sin fuerza....

por ello están sacando muchos emuladores software para la mezcla que emulan la respuesta de un previo con trafos, o añade armónicos valvulares, por ejemplo el Tesla que es gratuito:

http://rekkerd.org/bootsy-plug-ins/

entiendo que una vez mezclado y masterizado un tema se quiera reproducir con fidelidad y no se usen equipos con color...pero el proceso que hay antes todo es color.

un amplificador a válvulas para guitarra es todo color, la válvula del previo colorea la señal, la de potencia también, se crean armónicos y soft clipping, se varia la dinámica y respuesta en frecuencia y transitorios posteriormente pasa por un trafo de salida y de ahí al altavoz...posteriormente se recoge con un micrófono que lleva su propio trafo, del micro al previo que lleva trafo de entrada, circuito discreto, trafo de salida y de ahí podría pasar por un compresor con trafo de entrada y salida para finalmente entrar al conversor, que ese usa IC no discretos ni trafos para grabar fielmente el sonido coloreado deseado....todavía hay gente que graba en bobina abierta, súmale ahí más trafos y color, distorsión, compresión producida por la grabación analógica en la cinta y si posteriormente mezclas esos canales del magneto en una mesa que lleva trafos en la entrada, es discreta y lleva trafos de salida? posteriormente vuelves a grabar esa mezcla en un magneto de nuevo y luego se masteriza???? donde está ahí la fidelidad?? es el proceso que se ha hecho durante años y ahora con lo digital nos damos cuenta de que las grabaciones quedan "frías" ya que usas un micrófono encima barato transformless que entra al previo sin trafos, con IC y va directo al conversor AD y directo a una mezcla digital  directo a un cd? sí, es muy "fiel" pero carece de garra y vida, por no decir los malos componentes como los condensadores que suelen llevar estos equipos...

por eso ahora se emula por software...de hecho hay previos que emulan previos digitalmente como el:

http://www.focusrite.com/products/liquid/liquid_channel/

por convolución dinámica...y precisamente emula previos discretos que llevan trafos...y varian también la respuesta de transitorios....con las nuevas tecnologías se puede prescindir de lo discreto y trafos, ese previo tendrá un operacional integrado muy muy limpio está claro y lo demás se hace por software.



desde siempre se ha usado y se usan equipos que dan color y hablo en el proceso de grabación...

va unido supongo el uso de componentes discretos a usar el equipo vintage que se usaba en los 70....

yo para escuchar música prefiero la fidelidad de un integrado, pero para la grabación prefiro la mayoría de veces uno discreto con trafos...

es decir, para la preamplificación y proceso preferimos normalmente "color" y para la conversión AD queremos integrados, neutrales, y si te digo la verdad, los conversores AD también se escogen en el mundo de la grabación, cada uno es diferente y lleva un circuito diferente, diferentes operacionales etc....pero lo que se busca normalmente es que sean fieles y graben tal cual el "color" que hemos escogido.

la mayoría de ingenieros de sonido lo pensamos.....sólo hay que escuchar....las diferencias a veces son sutiles pero suma y sigue en cada proceso...

no es lo mismo grabar sólo una muestra y compararla que comparar el resultado final de mezcla...

es algo subjetivo, pero no es subjetivo analizar por ejemplo los armónicos que genera un previo a válvulas si enviamos un 1Khz...

tampoco es subjetivo ver las gráficas de respuesta de fase y distorsión de un transformador de entrada como el Jensen...

y no es subjetivo analizar la respuesta en frecuencia de un operacional discreto como el 2520, respecto a un integrado....como los subgraves que se generan etc...los operacionales discretos están hechos a medida para que suenen de una determinada forma...

quizá lo que más imprima el carácter son los trafos, pero normalmente van acompañados a un diseño discreto, y el resultado es la suma de todo.  

un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2009)

Gracias por los links!!! Muy interesantes!

Ahora te comento que leyendo tu post me doy cuenta que no pones nada cuantificable. Es decir hablas del "color", de la "fuerza" y del "frío", pero esos términos no tienen absolutamente nada que ver con la música. Los conceptos de fuerza, color y frío, en este contexto, son cosas que solo vos sabés que significan y que solo vos podés valorar, pero si no sé como se miden....a mí no me sirven, por que no puedo determinar comparativamente si un pre es más "calido" o "frío" que otro y con que diferencia lo es. No solo eso, que sucede si hoy te has peleado con tu pareja y no estás de humor? Como sientes de frío o cálido un sonido? Igual que ayer o distinto?

Y hay otra cosa que no entiendo: si vos sos el ingeniero de sonido y nó el músico que compuso y ejecutó alguna obra....por que motivo vas a modificar lo que el músico ha ejecutado a su mejor manera y habilidad y lo que el está contento de escuchar tal como es, usando para ello un pre con transformador, con color y cuanta otra cosa existe por ahí? Vos estás juzgando y modificando la ejecución de un músico según tus propios gustos para realizar una grabación que luego van a escuchar miles de personas, y no la van a escuchar tal como lo tocó el músico sino con cosas extras que no estaban en composición original.

No sé si me entendés: no te estoy criticando ni mucho menos, y aceptaría que el músico te proveyera los medios para que lo grabes tal como a él le gusta, o al menos que evaluaran juntos diversas alternativas para poder elegir la mas adecuada. Pero de ahí a insertar un montón de electrónica "defectuosa" para modificar los sonidos de un modo hasta impredecible, me resulta muy feo....

Afortunadamente no sos el primer ingeniero en sonido con el que me comunico, y no sé vos, pero los otros tres con los que he hablado y realizado pruebas, incluyendo un muy amigo mío que es músico...ninguno de ellos pudo distinguir, en una prueba double-blind de dos preamp de guitarra idénticos, cuando se usaba uno con el NE5532 y cuando usaba uno con el OPA2134. No solo eso...el TL072 solo lo distiguían cuando ponía la ganacia al máximo por el ruido térmico del operacional que es mas alto que los otros, pero si nó...solo me decían..."dale, cambialo de una vez" . Y no probé con un 4558 por que no tenía a mano, pero era probable que no lo distinguieran tampoco.

Por eso te digo que mucho de esto está en la cabeza de la gente, y yo respeto que así sea...cada uno es como es, pero soy totalmente consciente que mucho de lo que me dicen de los sonido tan propios de los FET, de los BJ y todo eso es algo...hummmm....inventado, por darle un nombre. Un trafo es algo diferente, pero si se mantienen las señales en el rango de operación lineal del trafo no debería haber mucha diferencia con uno sin trafo....asumiendo que esté bien construido.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...ninguno de ellos pudo distinguir, en una prueba double-blind de dos preamp de guitarra idénticos, cuando se usaba uno con el NE5532 y cuando usaba uno con el OPA2134. No solo eso...el TL072 solo lo distiguían cuando ponía la ganacia al máximo por el ruido térmico del operacional que es mas alto que los otros, pero si nó...solo me decían..."dale, cambialo de una vez" . Y no probé con un 4558 por que no tenía a mano, pero era probable que no lo distinguieran tampoco.


 ¡Y es verdad!

Y encima las archifamosas consolas Mackie usan el... 4558. Algunas traen a algún primo, pero es el mismo perro con otro collar.
Y más de cuatro te dicen que las Mackie suenan bien.

Las únicas *basuras* que hay en estos aspectos son los 4580 (Precision ultra low noise super no-sé-qué-más) que usa Behringer.
Resumo: Cool Audio era una empresa que hacía transistores e integrados de una calidad apenas pasable, todos con máquinas que habían comprado por allá, cerca de China, y no las cambiaron mucho de lugar. Con el tiempo Behringer entró en Cool Audio (no está claro si la compró o qué) y empezó a producir sus propios componentes a medida (y precio).
Más barato, más barato... Hicieron unas basuras inmundas que montan en sus equipos (se caen mucho de los medios para arriba, y terminan sonando a lata). 
Y hablo con conocimiento de causa: Compré una Behringer Xenyx 1622FX, le saqué TODOS los casi 50 inmundos integrados SMD que trae y se los reemplacé por otros NE5532 o TL072 (todos SMD también) según estuvieran en la parte de amplificación/mezcla o en el ecualizador.
Y no la logran identificar ahora. Si no les digo con qué está grabado me dicen cualquier cosa... Hasta Allen&Heat le han dicho .

El oído es muchísimo menos sensible de lo que se cree, y la mente influye muchísimo más de los que se piensa.

Saludos


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 13, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Afortunadamente no sos el primer ingeniero en sonido con el que me comunico, y no sé vos, pero los otros tres con los que he hablado y realizado pruebas, incluyendo un muy amigo mío que es músico...ninguno de ellos pudo distinguir, en una prueba double-blind de dos preamp de guitarra idénticos, cuando se usaba uno con el NE5532 y cuando usaba uno con el OPA2134. No solo eso...el TL072 solo lo distiguían cuando ponía la ganacia al máximo por el ruido térmico del operacional que es mas alto que los otros, pero si nó...solo me decían..."dale, cambialo de una vez" . Y no probé con un 4558 por que no tenía a mano, pero era probable que no lo distinguieran tampoco.




me lo creo perfectamente...pero esa prueba no es la que hablamos...comparamos uno discreto con un IC...es decir en esa misma prueba te aseguro que si hubieses comparado un amplificador a válvulas con uno a transistores sí que hubiesen podido decirte cual es cual....comparar IC entre sí ya no es tan fácil, sobre todo si conectas una guitarra...con la voz todavía encontré diferencias en mi previo para micro, entre el ne5534 y el TL072, por ello mismo me quedé con el ne5534, en la prueba a ciegas me sonó mejor...con una guitarra seguro que no notase la diferencia, pero con un micrófono de condensador de calidad y una voz es más "fácil".

aconsejo que escucheis estas comparaciones:

http://www.thelisteningsessions.com/session9.htm

un saludo.



ezavalla dijo:


> Y hay otra cosa que no entiendo: si vos sos el ingeniero de sonido y nó el músico que compuso y ejecutó alguna obra....por que motivo vas a modificar lo que el músico ha ejecutado a su mejor manera y habilidad y lo que el está contento de escuchar tal como es, usando para ello un pre con transformador, con color y cuanta otra cosa existe por ahí? Vos estás juzgando y modificando la ejecución de un músico según tus propios gustos para realizar una grabación que luego van a escuchar miles de personas, y no la van a escuchar tal como lo tocó el músico sino con cosas extras que no estaban en composición original.



quien soy yo para hacer eso? pues precisamente el ingeniero, productor que es el que escoge el sonido de la banda/artista....el productor no sólo hace arreglos musicales, escoge principalmente el sonido, empezando por los amplis, guitarras, sala y acústica, equipo, micrófonos etc...

no sé si estás muy puesto en el tema de la producción y grabación musical...pero es la realidad te guste o no....es como se trabaja.

y vuelvo a explicarte, el ampli a válvulas ya está dando un color, la sala donde se grabe también, el micro que se escoja también, el previo, sistema de grabación, mesa para mezclar, monitores donde mezclar y sobre todo las orejas que mezclan esas pistas....y eso lo escoge el productor/ingeniero, por eso mismo cada uno tiene su sonido particular y no sólo porque uno mete mucha reverb o un chorus y el otro no.

no crees que todavía es más brutal el cambio y la decisión a la hora de mezclar de cada persona que incluso el equipo con el que se grabe??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> quien soy yo para hacer eso? pues precisamente el ingeniero, productor que es el que escoge el sonido de la banda/artista....el productor no sólo hace arreglos musicales, escoge principalmente el sonido, empezando por los amplis, guitarras, sala y acústica, equipo, micrófonos etc...
> 
> no sé si estás muy puesto en el tema de la producción y grabación musical...pero es la realidad te guste o no....es como se trabaja.
> 
> ...



Te pido que no lo tomes mal. Yo sé que así se trabaja y por eso es que te lo pregunto: por qué el sonido lo elige el productor/ingeniero/quien_sea y nó el músico que es quien compone la melodía y tiene en su mente como debe sonar? Eso es lo que nunca comprendí.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2009)

Considero que el resultado final de una obra musical se asemeja a una unión "Poligámica", ya que depende de 3 personas.
1) La primera el músico.
2) El ingeniero de sonido.
3) El productor.
No hace falta pensar mucho para recordar algún trabajo del cual se puede estár seguro que si no hubiera participado tal o cual Ing. de sonido y/o productor no hubiera sido lo mismo.

Mi versión sobre ¿ Por que es así ? sería la siguiente:
El músico compone y toca a SU gusto personál, pensando como quiere que suene, pero siempre es SU gusto.
Este mismo gusto podrá ser o NO compartido por el público, futuro comprador del producto, aquí es donde alguien acota: "Si el público lo escucha es porque comparte el gusto del músico", esto no es tan así. Ni siquiera en un concierto en vivo, incluso en esta circunstancia el Ing. mete su "Corrección o equalización".
El músico se escucha a si mismo tocando en su ambiente, con sus instrumento, sus parlantes, Etc. El futuro comprador lo escuchará "Con lo que tiene" que podrá ser de infinitas variedades de tipos y calidades (Gabinetes, amplificadores, auriculares, Etc). Aquí el Ing. y el productor "Universalizan" el sonido como para que se escuche bien en la mayor parte de las posibilidades, no es raro que para la mezcla y equalización final se emplen varios tipos de gabinetes (Y o equipos) para analizar el resultado en los diversos ámbitos de reproducción posibles.

Un dato anecdótico:
Lenny Kravitz graba las seciónes de base con una consola (Creo que la RCA 76D) de los años 50, obvio que valvulera.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 13, 2009)

eso es Fogonazo, opino lo mismo....lenny kravitz por eso mismo tiene ese sonido tan personal y distorsionado...me gusta bastante por cierto...

de hecho en los buenos estudios de grabación mantienen las viejas mesas por algo....hacen el mantenimiento por algo....muchas de ellas son totálmente discretas y con trafos y eso las hace peculiares..

cada productor tiene su sonido, tanto como arreglos como en sonido. Radiohead no serían nada sin Godrich:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigel_Godrich

que por cierto ha producido un disco de Paul McCartney.

quien es Godrich para decirle al mismísimo Paul McCartney cómo debe sonar su disco?? si escuchais ese disco vereis que tiene el toque personal del productor, en cuanto a sonido y arreglos musicales, ahí entra el músico sobre todo, pero el productor cambia, arregla, modifica esas ideas pensando hacia el bien de la canción, como producto final...

de hecho Paul le llevó las ideas que había pensado, los temas para que Godrich le grabase el disco y Godrich le dijo a Paul: "esto que me traes es una mi**da, por favor, vete y cuando tengas algo mejor vienes".....así pasó...esto lo cuenta Paul...¿quién es Godrich para decirle eso? pues es como dice Fogonazo, una segunda opinión, un camino, un estilo, un pensamiento que ayuda a definir el producto final...y muchas veces va asociado productor/ingeniero de sonido...porque también son músicos y no meros técnicos que colocan un micro cualquiera delante de una fuente.

para grabaciones de música en directo es un poco diferente, tratas de reflejar lo mejor posible el sonido directo, pero es que en directo ya estás modificando el sonido si escoges un previo u otro para la voz..si ecualizas la voz de tal manera...si ecualizas el bombo para dar más graves...ahí ya estás cambiando el sonido también...

por qué esto es así??? pregúntaselo a George Martin o es que a los Beatles se les ocurrían todos los arreglos musicales??

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Martin


por cierto, ¿habeis podido comparar esas muestras?

http://www.thelisteningsessions.com/session9.htm

hasta con unos auriculares chinos y la tarjeta interna del pc se escuchan las diferencias...

en un mismo previo de micrófono se graba una guitarra y un bajo y se comparan diferentes opamps, algunos de ellos integrados con discretos y diferentes trafos...el sonido cambia, está claro


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 10, 2010)

En esta dirección se compara muy por arriba el BTJ y el MOSFET:

http://www.vn-amps.com.ar/bjt.htm

Destaco el párrafo:



> La falta de linealidad, sobre todo a altas corrientes, introduce distorsión armónica. El hecho que  hfe disminuya con el aumento de corriente indica que la composición armónica de la distorsión tiene componentes importantes más allá de la tercera armónica, las cuales el oido no enmascara.



(Ver imágen adjunta)

Bueno ésto por un lado ... Y si luego vemos como funciona un modulador AM con un diodio (2ª Imágen adjunta),  expresando la relacion de salida por serie de tylor, se observa que se producen armónicos (debido a la presencia del diodio, que es un componente alineal). Es lo que se conoce como circuito mezclador..

Bueno en el circuito hay dos generadores, pero si tenemos un dispositivo no lineal y un sólo generador, se produciran solamente las armónicas de la frecuencia de éste generador.

Bueno supongo que es lo que debe suceder con la diferencia entre los distintos amplificadores, según las armónicas producidas se producirá la sensación de un sonido más cálido o no .. (Mismo concepto que las valvulas).

Es la forma que encuentro de darle una explicación .. por favor si estoy equivocado, pido me corrijan.
En todo caso habria que hacerse un análisis espectral y ver que sucede..

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2010)

> Destaco el párrafo:La falta de linealidad, sobre todo a altas corrientes, introduce distorsión armónica. El hecho que hfe disminuya con el aumento de corriente indica que la composición armónica de la distorsión tiene componentes importantes más allá de la tercera armónica, las cuales el oido no enmascara.​


Y yo me pregunto: que tiene que ver eso con la distorsión en un amplificador de audio?
El que escribió eso no tiene ni la más pálida idea de como funciona un amplificador con realimentación negativa. Es mas...probablemente tampoco sepa que un amplificador de audio se realimenta negativamente.

Es fácil mirar una curva en un datasheet y escribir la primera estupidez que se le viene a la cabeza en una página web que luego va a ser leida por personas con menos idea que él.
Haceme un favor: no le prestes atención a ese comentario que has visto, por que es cualquier cosa, y pero todavía si no se pone en un contexto adecuado.


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok .. en realidad en la web marca la diferencia entre el BJT y el MOSFET, no habla de amplificadores, en todo caso el error esta en mi suposición.

Fue más una pregunta que una aclaración mi comentario anterior.. había leído por ahí que son buenos para guitarras (Los valvulares) por la variación de amplificación que presentan en los diferentes armónicos.

Y de tantas vueltas, leyendo por ahi, traté de relacionarlo con algo jaja..

Bueno gracias por tu aclaración *ezavalla*.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2010)

Es que lo que dice esa página no tiene pies ni cabeza, por que no explica en que contexto aplicar lo que dice.
Lo único *mas o menos cierto* (mas menos que más) es lo del SOA y lo de la estabilidad térmica, pero - aunque no lo dice explicitamente - está hablando de aplicaciones en audio.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 11, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que lo que dice esa página no tiene pies ni cabeza, por que no explica en que contexto aplicar lo que dice.
> Lo único *mas o menos cierto* (mas menos que más) es lo del SOA y lo de la estabilidad térmica, pero - aunque no lo dice explicitamente - está hablando de aplicaciones en audio.




Amigo ezavalla, coincido con vos en que mucho se ha desvirtuado el tema de la calidad de audio dependiendo de la calidad de los componentes, el tema es que mas alla de todo eso, hay cosas que son ciertas, un ampli con bjt a la salida, cuyo hfe varia con la corriente que lo atravieza, indefectiblemente, mas alla de que la realimentacion intente corregir el error, el driver de dicho bjt sufrirá las variaciones de ganancia del bjt, a su vez, para que el feedback absorba diferencias este tendra que ser mas bien alto, a su vez, si se quiere tener cierta ganancia en la etapa a lazo cerrado (27dB por ej), la ganancia a lazo abierto tendra que ser bastante mas alta de lo esperado para no perder ancho de banda a lazo cerrado, el aumentar la realimentacion tiene tambien sus dificultades si se quiere que el ampli sea incondicionalmente estable, tambien habria que ver cuanto se pierde en velocidad aumentando indiscriminadamente la realimentacion... por otro lado los bjt tambien sufren de coeficiente termico negativo, provocando embalamiento termico, mayor ruido jhonson, segunda ruptura... asi y todo, poseen menor impedancia de salida que los mosfet, y de fabricacion mas economica tambien, ademas el Hfe entre transistores es mas pareja, haciendo mas simple el apariamiento entre elementos en paralelo...


----------

